# Fun with fire.



## glorycloud (Jul 9, 2014)

Here are two that emerged from the melting dish today.
Both came from fingers that I processed and refined. 
Vey pleased with the yields as they were 2.1 grams per 
pound and 2.4 grams per pound respectively.

The smaller one is 4.60 grams and the larger one is 19.23 grams.

For the members who have been on the forum for a while, these two are particularly 
gratifying as they both have pipes and are spherical! :lol: :lol:


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 9, 2014)

Beauties indeed!!! 8)


----------



## heliman4141 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice.
I know well the work you have invested in them.
Took mine out of storage last night just to look at them again & remember all that it took to make them. 
You probably feel almost as proud as a dad with a new baby! 8) 
Was good to hear its more then anticipated weightwise.

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Jul 9, 2014)

very nice yields + buttons !!


----------



## Claudie (Jul 10, 2014)

Very nice!
Sounds like a decent yield also.


----------



## mls26cwru (Jul 10, 2014)

nicely done sir!


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 29, 2014)

Taking a break from refining for a while but here is the latest Au button from gold fingers.

This is a great forum and I surely enjoy the benefits of belonging here. I don't "take" them
lightly and I hope this picture will encourage someone to pursue their dream of having their
own gold button one day through the safe practice of the procedures taught here. 8)


----------

